
Facebook fires trending team, and algorithm without humans goes crazy - nek28
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/29/facebook-fires-trending-topics-team-algorithm?CMP=fb_gu
======
azeirah
What an absolute dick move to fire the employees without telling them in
advance.

